# Top ten pets (without fur)



## yillt (Jan 5, 2016)

As some may know, I am allergic to dogs, cats, rabbits and all fur in general. Some may like music, art or dance but I like animals. Everything I do and want to be (vet) is with animals. What (in your opinion) are the top ten animals without fur? As I would love to have some more pets but UNFORTUNTELY I just cant wear a mask every time I stroke my cat or pick him up. Because it's very distracting and horrible.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 5, 2016)

I loved my bearded dragon and my blue tongued skunks. Both were very personable and fun. I love rats too if you could handle a rex or hairless variety.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 5, 2016)

All animals are interesting (even though not all of them make good pets  ). Birds are popular and don't have fur, but they can produce lots of feather dust, so probably not the best choice if you are allergic?

In the end it all depends on what you are looking for. Something to watch? Care for? Cuddle? If you want a social partner you won't be happy with a goldfish, but you could try different breeds of cats and dogs, some are said to be more suitable for people with allergies.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there a pet other then a tort ?


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2016)

Get a standard poodle. They don't produce the allergens that other dogs do, so people who are allergic to dogs are usually fine with them. Same with Bichon Frise and one other too...

Can't beat the Blue Tongue skinks for being good pets. Many species.

Turtles and tortoises, of course...

I've had fish tanks in my life since I was born and love all sorts of different fishes and aquatic animals.

Parrots are amazing animals if you have lots of time to spend with them.

Lotsa cool snakes out there for sale too.

Chameleons are also one of my favorites. I like the mellers and panthers.

They have all sorts of pet species of cockroaches. Some of those can be fascinating and interesting if you like bugs. Beetles too. Look up "Death's Head Roaches" and "Domino Roaches".

How about tarantulas?

Water dogs or axolotls...

I love the monitor lizards. Very smart animals.

Tegus too.

This list could go on forever...


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't forget snails! Species like the giant African snail are beautiful, totally harmless (at least in England) and easy to take care of.


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2016)

I loved my rats and bearded dragon, great pets. 
As for dogs, the Chinese crested comes in a hairless version. Also the Mexican Xoloitzcuintli also known as the Mexican Hairless. Just remember , there is no scientific evidence that any dog breed is truly hypoallergenic.
As for cats, the Sphynx cat is also hairless. The Rex cat is not hairless, but may work for you too. 

If you want a dog, I would visit a dog show. A cat, visit a cat show Go look at the dogs/cat you like, shorter hair would be easier and spend some time just being around it and see if you react. Then go on to the next one and do the same. If no reaction, then pet the one you like the most and see what happens.

There used to be a shampoo available to lessen the affects of the allergens to those allergic. I have never used it or know anyone that has. I can't tell you if it works or not. I think it was a cat shampoo. Which could be used on a dog, I would use on a puppy. Don't ever use dog products on cats or kittens though.

I do know a few people allergic to cats. However, they are not allergic to every cat. It seems the cats that didn't bother them were ones with very soft and silky feeling fur.


----------



## yillt (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately I have had rats but I'm VERY allergic to them. I love birds but hate seeing them locked up (more so because they have wings and it just feels very wrong to me.) Since a young age I've always loved reptiles and I think a lizard sounds very enticing (right word? ) These are all possible ideas but as with anything, I have to research and consider and then, there are THE PARENTS! TO get through


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 5, 2016)

yillt said:


> I love birds but hate seeing them locked up (more so because they have wings and it just feels very wrong to me.)


Sadly almost every pet has to be locked up, but I think many birds suffer less from it than for example tortoises. Of course they shouldn't live in a small cage, but if you let them fly free in a room... Big parrots would need more space, but my budgies are pleased with that.


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2016)

yillt said:


> I love birds but hate seeing them locked up (more so because they have wings and it just feels very wrong to me.)



I've been keeping bird since I was a kid. They don't mind the cages any more than any other animal. I train all my birds to fly around my house. Its fun for me and them. They are caged at night and whenever I am not directly supervising them or doing training sessions.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 5, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> Don't forget snails! Species like the giant African snail are beautiful, totally harmless (at least in England) and easy to take care of.


They do stink though - at least the ones a colleague had in school did!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom said:


> I've been keeping bird since I was a kid. They don't mind the cages any more than any other animal. I train all my birds to fly around my house. Its fun for me and them. They are caged at night and whenever I am not directly supervising them or doing training sessions.


I had a pet sparrow for 7 years. It was one of 3 I reared when their nest was knocked down in work. They were less than a day old and brought to me because I had an incubator on the go for hatching chicks. 2 were strong and were released in my garden so they were around quite a lot until they flew further away (at least that's what I like to think happened to them), but the runt stayed with me and miraculously survived! It had an open cage so plenty of room to fly around indoors. It didn't know it was a bird though and when I returned home from work it would come and nestle in the crook of my arm or sit on my shoulder under my hair.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom said:


> I've been keeping bird since I was a kid. They don't mind the cages any more than any other animal. I train all my birds to fly around my house. Its fun for me and them. They are caged at night and whenever I am not directly supervising them or doing training sessions.


 Tom. How do you train your birds to fly around the room. We have 2 budgies, we leave the cage open and they are just not bothered about coming out. I got them out once, they flew around the room in a panic, landed back on the cage and went straight back inside. How do I go about training them to come out? Also I didn't realise how much they love to eat greens, we give them a piece of romaine from time to time. The other week I moved one of my large indoor palm trees too close to their cage, they ate every bit that was within reach. 

I used to have one as a child called Joey and that flew about all the time. No training was needed.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Tom. How do you train your birds to fly around the room. We have 2 budgies, we leave the cage open and they are just not bothered about coming out. I got them out once, they flew around the room in a panic, landed back on the cage and went straight back inside. How do I go about training them to come out? Also I didn't realise how much they love to eat greens, we give them a piece of romaine from time to time. The other week I moved one of my large indoor palm trees too close to their cage, they ate every bit that was within reach.
> 
> I used to have one as a child called Joey and that flew about all the time. No training was needed.


I used to leave some food on top of my sparrow's cage as well as in it, so he would often just sit on the top.
He had a woven raffia 'nest' which he would tuck himself into and sleep in each night.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 5, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> I used to leave some food on top of my sparrow's cage as well as in it, so he would often just sit on the top.
> He had a woven raffia 'nest' which he would tuck himself into and sleep in each night.


 We have tried that, we even put millet around the room for them to get, but no. 
We've actually took them out of the cage several times, but everytime they panic, flying into the walls and windows.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom said:


> They don't mind the cages any more than any other animal.


That's why I wouldn't put any animal into a (customary) cage. 

But especially birds can be kept in an open cage without problems, they don't have to be supervised. I don't even know anyone who's ever kept a bird locked in a cage, that seems to be unusual here (since they can see my budgies at the window, everyone tends to tell me their budgiestories ).



Anyfoot said:


> I got them out once, they flew around the room in a panic, landed back on the cage and went straight back inside. How do I go about training them to come out?


Do you have enough landing places outside? Put something close to the cage and connect it to the door (for example with a rope), so they don't have to fly, but can start to explore the room slowly step by step. You can also move the food bowl a little closer to the door every day until it's outside, so they HAVE to come out.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> We have tried that, we even put millet around the room for them to get, but no.
> We've actually took them out of the cage several times, but everytime they panic, flying into the walls and windows.


Do you have any red furnishings around the room?
My sparrow used to go berserk if anyone wearing red went into his room.
I suppose their cage is just where they feel safe.
My sparrow used to have agoraphobia I think - if I put his cage in the garden for him to get some sun that also used to drive him crazy.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 5, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> That's why I wouldn't put any animal into a (customary) cage.
> 
> But especially birds can be kept in an open cage without problems, they don't have to be supervised. I don't even know anyone who's ever kept a bird locked in a cage, that seems to be unusual here (since they can see my budgies at the window, everyone tends to tell me their budgiestories ).
> 
> ...


 There is places to land, but I will try the rope trick. We've only had one of them for about 6wks.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 5, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> Do you have any red furnishings around the room?
> My sparrow used to go berserk if anyone wearing red went into his room.
> I suppose their cage is just where they feel safe.
> My sparrow used to have agoraphobia I think - if I put his cage in the garden for him to get some sun that also used to drive him crazy.


 Nothing red, except torts. Lol.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 5, 2016)

If you're thinking lizard, the blue tongued skink would get my vote. Leopard geckos are great if you want to go smaller.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 5, 2016)

Two words:
Gigantic Fish!
Google FLOWERHORN CICHLID.
Non alergenic. Pure fun.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Jan 5, 2016)

Definitely fish tank- whether it be a couple of feeder fish or a 200 gallon saltwater, it is a very rewarding hobby. We have a 55 gallon freshwater community, and i find myself watching that more than the TV......
Frogs, toads, newts, salamanders
turtles, tortoises, chameleons, geckos, 

Heck, start an indoor garden! I love cactus and succulents, carnivorous plants, fruit trees, herbs, anything! and that is a nice cheap hobby. You learn a lot about the sun, seasons and life cycles too. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 5, 2016)

1. Plecostomus 
2. Dalmation Mollie fry, they are just now getting spots
3. I have 5 parakeets....just a couple of ideas

you could get a Sulcata, they love to cuddle....


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> But especially birds can be kept in an open cage without problems, they don't have to be supervised. I don't even know anyone who's ever kept a bird locked in a cage, that seems to be unusual here (since they can see my budgies at the window, everyone tends to tell me their budgiestories



I don't agree at all. Parrots especially will destroy your house and everything in it as well as find a way to get themselves killed. They should be contained in a safe area when not supervised.


----------



## Tom (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Tom. How do you train your birds to fly around the room. We have 2 budgies, we leave the cage open and they are just not bothered about coming out. I got them out once, they flew around the room in a panic, landed back on the cage and went straight back inside. How do I go about training them to come out? Also I didn't realise how much they love to eat greens, we give them a piece of romaine from time to time. The other week I moved one of my large indoor palm trees too close to their cage, they ate every bit that was within reach.
> 
> I used to have one as a child called Joey and that flew about all the time. No training was needed.



Long story…

You have several problems to over come:
1. They are a pair. They have each other 24/7 and they don't need you or anyone else. I would never have two birds living together if I wanted to have any sort of bond with them myself.
2. They eat their food out of a bowl in their cage. Why come out? Everything they need and want is inside. I feed mine out of my hand outside the cage. When they are working ALL of their food every day comes from my hand.
3. They are fat and happy. Caged, free-fed parrots weigh 20-30% more than their wild counter parts that fly around all day looking for enough food to eat and dodging predators. Get a scale, slowly drop their weight about 10% and have them start coming to you for all their food. They can start by just walking a foot or two to your hand, and flying can happen later. You can also attach a bowl to a perch and fly them to that.

Its a lot of concepts to understand and explain, but this is the short version.

To do all this would change their life and your relationship with them into something totally different. I think it would be better, but its up to you if you want to go to all that trouble.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Jan 5, 2016)

Agree with Tom on the axolotls. I have 2 and they are some of my favorite pets!


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 6, 2016)

I love birds, especially parakeets and cockatiels. You have to put in a lot of work in the beginning to get them tame, but once they are, they are so loving and fun.


----------



## DutchieAmanda (Jan 6, 2016)

yillt said:


> As some may know, I am allergic to dogs, cats, rabbits and all fur in general. Some may like music, art or dance but I like animals. Everything I do and want to be (vet) is with animals.



I don't want to discourage you, but it is really hard to become a vet if you're allergic to animals. I have been to vet school and have seen a few students who had to drop out because of their allergies... 

Maybe you can look into treatment for allergies (desentisize)? 

About your question: I've owned goldfish (not really exciting), leopard gekko's (they are quit cool) and of course my redfoot. I also like chameleons!


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 6, 2016)

yillt said:


> As some may know, I am allergic to dogs, cats, rabbits and all fur in general. Some may like music, art or dance but I like animals. Everything I do and want to be (vet) is with animals. What (in your opinion) are the top ten animals without fur? As I would love to have some more pets but UNFORTUNTELY I just cant wear a mask every time I stroke my cat or pick him up. Because it's very distracting and horrible.


Sturgeons can get really tame and interactive. My friend had one and it loved been stroked, it also liked being lifted slightly out of the water and thrown away with its snout, it swam back to her straight away for more, the fish never get bored first. I couldn't beleive the interaction between the sturgeon and my friend the first time I saw it. If she puts both hands in the water like in a cradle, the sturgeon would swim into her hands. I've seen her literally cuddling the fish. Soon as it saw my friend it followed her around the pond as though it was trying to get out to her.
You need a big pond though.

It died about a year ago after many many years with my friend, she was heartbroken for months when it passed.

Oh and they look amazing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 6, 2016)

Tom said:


> I don't agree at all. Parrots especially will destroy your house and everything in it as well as find a way to get themselves killed. They should be contained in a safe area when not supervised.


 Or 5 loose birds will be eaten/chased by 2 loose cats. As long as the birds are in the cage they are fine, door open or not, cats don't care. But a bird out of the cage makes it fair game. 
Start small in your bathroom, close the toilet.


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Two words:
> Gigantic Fish!
> Google FLOWERHORN CICHLID.
> Non alergenic. Pure fun.



Four words: Hybrid. No thank you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2016)

I doubt birds should be considered as pets for the OP. Bird dander and dust is quite an allergen.


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 6, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt birds should be considered as pets for the OP. Bird dander and dust is quite an allergen.


You can be allergic to pet fur and not to birds. I'm allergic to a bunch of things, including trees, grass and dust, but surprisingly I'm not allergic to animals.


----------



## Randi (Jan 6, 2016)

I feel you in regards to allergies and having a career with animals. I worked as a vet assistant for years and always battled against my allergies. It was worth it. My allergies just started to get so bad that there wasn't any relief to be had when away from animals. I ended up having to leave years later as I started having many problems with health. I am the type that would let the animals lick me and I'd engage with them as if I had no allergies, even though I'd be really sick after. Working with animals is very rewarding and at times, very sad. Lots of disappointment - people don't value them and feel that the animal can be replaced and that really offended me.

I now work in a doctors office. They do have allergy shots that can be given to help prevent a reaction but it needs to be injected weekly. I guess if you were really adamant about working with animals you're allergic to, this is an option. I have chosen to own a dog and I don't react to him whatsoever. I have a rescued Shih Tzu.

As per animals you can own, I'd say the majority of reptiles would be suitable. I really adore chameleons, leopard geckos, monitors and all snakes (and of course tortoises). Fish would be amazing and are quite interactive. I love fish so much. Just get a laser pointer and you can move tanks. Hahaha. Or if you have food, the fish will swim crazily at the front of the tank, almost as if they are begging. Sometimes they just swim crazily when they see you. Hahah. Fish babies are also super cute!! Fish are just interesting to me. I can agree with watching the tank rather then TV. I also love fully planted, natural looking tanks. It is a great hobby. And to watch the fish you take care of enjoying the tank and feeling safe, it's very rewarding.

I'd avoid birds personally. You can have allergy testing done to see exactly how you react to different animals. You'll need to get referred to an allergist by a physician - the allergist may be able to help you figure out exactly what animals cause you to react. May help. Best of luck to you and whatever you choose. And please post lots of pictures if you do end up getting something!


----------



## Tom (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Sturgeons can get really tame and interactive. My friend had one and it loved been stroked, it also liked being lifted slightly out of the water and thrown away with its snout, it swam back to her straight away for more, the fish never get bored first. I couldn't beleive the interaction between the sturgeon and my friend the first time I saw it. If she puts both hands in the water like in a cradle, the sturgeon would swim into her hands. I've seen her literally cuddling the fish. Soon as it saw my friend it followed her around the pond as though it was trying to get out to her.
> You need a big pond though.
> 
> It died about a year ago after many many years with my friend, she was heartbroken for months when it passed.
> ...



I had a Red-Tailed Catfish that was like that.

I also had an electric catfish that _wanted_ to be like that, but I had to decline as he got bigger. Ouch.


----------



## Anyfoot (Jan 6, 2016)

yillt said:


> As some may know, I am allergic to dogs, cats, rabbits and all fur in general. Some may like music, art or dance but I like animals. Everything I do and want to be (vet) is with animals. What (in your opinion) are the top ten animals without fur? As I would love to have some more pets but UNFORTUNTELY I just cant wear a mask every time I stroke my cat or pick him up. Because it's very distracting and horrible.


 Try a different species of Tortoise. They all require different needs. 

Also maybe aquatic turtles. 

The box turtle and redeared slider caught my eye when I joined here on the forum.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 7, 2016)

when my brother and I was little we had a pet crayfish. an unusual pet for sure but a very interesting one no doubt it lived for quite a while so we enjoyed it for a long time.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 7, 2016)

I also had a pacman frog grew as big as a dinner plate. Another interesting pet. I guess gerbils and hamsters are out of the question.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jan 7, 2016)

Hedgehogs in the uk are becoming increasingly popular as pets


----------



## hingeback (Jan 7, 2016)

What about leopard geckos (or other types)? We have two and they are quite nice.


----------



## adore (Mar 6, 2016)

I gotta put in a good word for the snakes!! Once you get the enclosure & temps set up many species are so easy to care for! They are very simple minded so they might not "love" you (because they don't feel complex emotions like love) but most snakes feel more comfortable & safe with their owners than with other people and a snake will often make her way back to her owner, for this reason, when another person is holding her.

I find the slower calmer species of boas & pythons to be very relaxing to watch and hold. Ball Pythons are great first snakes (they only get up to 4ft, males are smaller) or if you want a bit bigger snake that is still a manageable size the Dumeril's Boa tends to be equally docile, and gets about 5-7ft (and is the best snake ever, though may be slightly biased..) 

Oh and I get that it's hard for a lot of people to feed whole rodents, but at least most pet stores now sell pre-killed, frozen rodents for snake food, and most baby snakes are raised to eat these "frozen/thawed" meals. Watching a snake eat is amazing! It's like watching a National Geographic special! And they only need to eat (and therefore poop) approx once a week!

Delilah my beloved Dumeril's Boa:





Delilah's Christmas pic  


 I adore that snake!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 6, 2016)

I've posted this before but had to agree and post it again…


----------



## ColleenT (Mar 6, 2016)

I have American Hairless Terriers. they are, FOR SOME PEOPLE, Hypoallergenic. They are a great breed of dog, still have a terrier personality, but no hair, no shedding. i sew clothing for my dogs so they stay warm enough. Some people who are very allergic to dogs are nOT allergic to the AHT. We even have a network of people who do 'allergy trials' for people who want to know if they can be around an AHT. Some people will ALWAYS be allergic to most dogs. it's in their saliva as well as their hair. But there people who can have an AHT who never thought they could ever have a dog. if you are interested, you can look online for AHT allergy trials. people who are willing to bring their aht to you and see how you react.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> I have American Hairless Terriers. they are FOR SOME PEOPLE Hypoallergenic. They are a great breed of dog, still have a terrier personality, but no hair, no shedding. i sew clothing for my dogs so they stay warm enough. Some people who are very allergic to dogs are nOT allergic to the AHT. We even have a network of people who do 'allergy trials' for people who want to know if they can be around an AHT. Some people will ALWAYS be allergic to most dogs. it's in their saliva as well as their hair. But there people who can have an AHT who never thought they could ever have a dog. if you are interested, you can look online for AHT allergy trials. people who are willing to bring their aht to you and see how you react.



I love the look of them! They're so cute! Are they the same as Chinese crested?


----------



## ColleenT (Mar 6, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I love the look of them! They're so cute! Are they the same as Chinese crested?


as you can see in the pic, 2 of my dogs ARE Chinese Cresteds. but they were born with hair, so they are called powder puffs. The terriers are derived from the rat Terrier. in the early 1970's there was a hairless pup and it was raised and bred, and now there are many hairless terriers. They don't have bad dentition as most hairless dogs can.


----------



## spud's_mum (Mar 6, 2016)

ColleenT said:


> as you can see in the pic, 2 of my dogs ARE Chinese Cresteds. but they were born with hair, so they are called powder puffs. The terriers are derived from the rat Terrier. in the early 1970's there was a hairless pup and it was raised and bred, and now there are many hairless terriers. They don't have bad dentition as most hairless dogs can.


I thought I recognised the funky hair.
Little cuties


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 14, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I've posted this before but had to agree and post it again…
> View attachment 167009



So true! I also have two ball pythons, bearded dragon, leopard gecko, house geckos, anoles. And the two boxies and three Russans.


----------



## kelii (May 16, 2016)

Bearded dragons are the best pet ever! Mine goes everywhere with me.


----------



## SnapperAndShelldon (Sep 3, 2017)

Frogs and toads are pretty awesome, same with turtles and tortoises. I have experience owning both. Lizards are a pretty good idea too. And if you don't have a whole lot of time on your hands, fish work out well! Snakes are also seem like a good pet, although a lot of people are afraid with them.

Here's my top ten list-
1. Frogs and toads (I've owned before
2.Turtles and tortoises (I've owned)
3.Sphynx Cat
4.Bearded Dragons
5. Leopard Gecko
6.Cornsnake
7.Ball Python 
8.Iguana
9.Hermit Crab
10. Fish(I've owned before)

Fish are probably the easiest to care for out of the bunch, in my opinion, except they don't do much. Neither do hermit crabs. Hermit crabs stay in their shells a lot, and you won't see them very much.

Turtles and tortoises can be pricey, but believe me, it's worth it. If you have (at least) a 20 gallon tank sitting around at home, you can do a lot with it! Outdoor pens are also somewhat inexpensive. https://zoomed.com/tortoise-house/ could be a nice outdoor pen for a small tortoise.

Frogs and toads are also fun, but some frogs need large tanks because they love to climb. The frogs themselves can be inexpensive, but you need to be committed and willing to buy crickets every week or so, change the water daily, and clean the cage weekly. You also need a little bowl so they can soak.

Sphynx cats can be cared for like any other cats. Feed them commercial cat food. Blue is a good option. Clean their litter box a couple of times a day and make sure their food and water is full and that their water is clean.

I don't know much about the other pets, but snakes and lizards can be expensive, but again, if you have a decent sized aquarium at home you can make a perfectly good habitat.

Hope this helped!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 4, 2017)

I personally have owned a huge variety of reptiles starting with my very first, (a caiman) when I was about 8 years old in 1st-2nd grade to my current tortoises Stanley my sulcata and Shebelle my baby just leopard just under a year old. 
At times I've owned 17 breeding pairs of Pituophis. I mainly was attracted to my black pine snakes. They always looked so menacing yet were so sweet when you took the time to meat them. 
Also, brace yourself here, I've a HUGE attachment to my Doberman Ava and my tuxedo cat Baxter. Ava was basically raised by Baxter so Ava knows who her momma is and had zero issues protecting Baxter from the wildlife found in the hills where we once lived until very recently. Ava with one of her cats, I am very entertained by her corner of her eye look suggesting something's not quite right here






That is all. I'm not predijest 100%, I just like both types of critter, warm with fur or cold with scales.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 4, 2017)

Oops. This will cause me a fair amount of free flowing, and continuous amount of blood loss tonight while I sleep, dang it how could I have forgotten my bestest, best warm blooded buddy? Will the agony ever end? We're talking alnight awareness here, not some casual nose swiping.



What is unfortunate is that at the time of my keeping all my Pituophis, photo phones had yet to be developed, this resulted in me have no, zip, nada, photos of those wonderful snakes. I've always been a fan of the "natural" state of animal, seeing the morphs and hypos to be unnatural, (likely stemming from my bonsai roots) they just appear far more natural to this here Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 4, 2017)

yillt said:


> As some may know, I am allergic to dogs, cats, rabbits and all fur in general..


In that this thread has been brought back with a new life, @yilllit are you still here with us?


----------

